# Stream Set Up Question



## ALK3011 (Jan 28, 2007)

I have DSL so the cable coming into the room where my router (airport) is, is going directly to a tv.

Question 1. Can I use a splitter, split the cable signal there and put one part to the tv and one part on the MoCa adapter, and then connect the MoCa adapter to my Router? (of course adding a MoCa adapter at the TiVo end as well)

Question 2 - Could I instead use a Actiontec - 500 Mbps Powerline Home Theater Network Adapter Kit, http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Actionte...MBPS&cp=1&lp=5

that would create an ethernet jack right by my Tivo?
Has anyone done this??


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

No need to double post.


----------

